# Best cold weather underwear?



## Spike (Jan 28, 2007)

Is Under Armour the best or is there something better.  I am more concerned about stayng warm than cost.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 28, 2007)

Spike said:


> Is Under Armour the best or is there something better. I am more concerned about stayng warm than cost.


My underarmour cold gear is warm but it doesn't breath as well as my Patagonia does. I guess it depends on how active you are going to be.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2007)

WOOL!!! Ain`t nothin` better!


----------



## Hogtown (Jan 30, 2007)

In my opinion the best cold weather base layer is Patagonia Expedition Weight - it is tremedous stuff.  I do however agree with Nicodemus about wool - I wear pretty much nothing but wool outerwear, but wool underwear gives me a rash in private and very tender places.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2007)

underarmour keeps me warm and dry no matter the temps.  I prefer the loose fit 1/4 zip cold gear mock turtle neck for a top and the normal cold gear bottoms.  that with a pair of windproof fleece pants and a windproof fleece jacket will get you through just about anything GA has to offer.  If it gets a tad colder than normal in GA then add another layer of fleece between the under armour and the outerwear


----------



## SBG (Jan 30, 2007)

Can't beat silk.


----------



## garndawg (Jan 30, 2007)

Another vote here for UA.  My biggest problem with getting cold is sweating while I'm getting in the stand (or climbing in my API).  Cold Gear keeps me dry and warm.  I just put on an outer layer appropriate to the temps (sweatshirt for mid-40's up, Browning 4n1 parka for _cold_).  Biggest problem for me was cold feet.  Feet would sweat, get wet, get cold.  Under Armour Boot Socks FIXED that problem!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2007)

btw, underarmour cold gear fleece gloves are GREAT too


----------



## goindeep (Jan 30, 2007)

i sure like a silk base layer under the polartec heavyweight from basspro...it has been a great combo for me all the way down to single digits...this and a expedition weight fleece from basspro and i am good to go...not a lot of stuff...not a lot of bulk


----------



## sureshot375 (Jan 30, 2007)

The key I have found over the years is the proper layering of thermal underwear.  I buy all of mine from cabelas, the silk ones make the best base layer.  from there just work your way up based on how cold it is.  when I hunt in extreme cold weather like canada i may have 4 pairs on.  The cabelas brand is just as good as underarmor to me.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 30, 2007)

Wool is the warmth of all and I have found if ya put on the mens Briefs then the wool underwear ya won't get that rash or at least I don't.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 30, 2007)

balvarik said:


> It warmed up to 8above yesterday.
> 
> Underarmor is a godsend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Up here every single soul who works outdoors has at least a pair of union-suits!
> ...


 
Mike,

Good thing it wasn't real cold, or you would have had to really layer up.

   

Keep warm up there,

Hugh


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 31, 2007)

A factor to consider is whether you will be moving about or sitting still in a stand.  Sweat/perspiration occurs with physical activity and can dampen clothes and socks which can make you miserable.  Damp feet is the worst feeling for me when trying to sit for long periods.

I have some old Thermax underwear tops and bottoms.  They are OK if I am sitting but if I walk a great distance I quickly begin to get too hot and sweat in them.

If really cold, I will also put on a pair of regular sweat pants under my hunting pants.  It seems the sweat pants trap heat inside and help allot to keep me warm.   

I doubt that any one clothing brand/product will be the best for all occasions, activity levels, and temps.  A friend gave me his spare Browning brand fleese jacket and pants suit to try one time at dark when I was miles from the camp on my 4 wheeler and the temp was dropping fast.  That fleese was some warm stuff.

Dave1


----------



## danmc (Jan 31, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Good thing it wasn't real cold, or you would have had to really layer up.
> 
> ...



hehe.  The funny thing is 8F really isn't that cold...  But if you don't have that wind stopping outer layer it is!

It was either right before or right after my wife and I got married that my dad and I took her out x-country skiing in southern MN on a brisk -15F day.  That was about 14 years ago and I don't think she's quite forgiven me.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Feb 1, 2007)

Another vote for U.A.


----------



## FirstDownRusty (Feb 1, 2007)

Attached is the best I have found....either the cotton or the sup'ed up and hard to find Wool Blend.....Duofold!!

http://www.essentialapparel.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.prodshow/vid/940/catid/167?CMP=AFC-YSHOPPING

A new Advertiser of ours who claims their product is 3 times warmer than smart wool...and can be washed in Hot water!:

http://www.gransfors.com/htm_eng/ullfrotte/index.html


----------



## Deerman (Mar 6, 2007)

under armour


----------



## Nautical Son (Mar 6, 2007)

I work outside 10hrs+ a day and UA works o.k. but if you are not moving around and working(such as sitting in a stand) nothing beats the E.C.W.C.S. stuff from Cabelas my first silkweight shirt lasted for 3 years. Just bought more while passing thru Hamburg, PA. The thermal underwear are also the polar weight and combined with flannel lined Carharts I stay relatively comfortable. For the feet sweating issue try using your antiperspirant on your feet it works for me and you can get it in a spray.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Mar 17, 2007)

Another one for Under Armour Cold Gear - Love the Stuff.

S-N-H


----------



## gbear36 (Mar 19, 2007)

I say UA too.. Bets around for all purpose use in Georgia.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 22, 2007)

ua for me as well.


----------



## law dawg (Mar 23, 2007)

I know I am in the minority, but I hate the UA cold weather stuff.  It actually made me colder sitting in the stand when I wore the cold weather compression.  Went to the ECWCS underwear and won't switch back.

I will say that nothing beats the UA heat gear.  Bow and turkey season I wear a short sleeve shirt and shorts under a bug suit - best I have found for warm weather.


----------

